# RAN Crusher Flat Tops are available to order



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 30, 2013)

Ran Guitars Crusher FT

The prices are really good for what you get. I've never played a RAN but these look really tempting especially since the first batch has optional tops and neck stripes included in the price.

1020 (6-string)
1050 (7-string)
1080 (8-string)


----------



## Jackson12s (Apr 30, 2013)

How long is the wait for RANs? The stock options


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 30, 2013)

Jackson12s said:


> How long is the wait for RANs? The stock options



For these they estimate 4-6 months.


----------



## Jackson12s (Apr 30, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> For these they estimate 4-6 months.



That's pretty awesome. Ah I found it on the site


----------



## Draceius (Apr 30, 2013)

£911 + VAT for a semi custom 8 with a flamed top and bareknuckles (they're listed in the standard specs so I'm assuming no extra fee), this is fucking amazing, I'm putting a deposit down as soon as I can


----------



## vinniemallet (Apr 30, 2013)

Are RAN really good guitars? anyone here have experience with it? I know some folks have guitars from them but I also saw some bad reviews about "rip-offs" shapes and things like that.


----------



## Jackson12s (Apr 30, 2013)

vinniemallet said:


> Are RAN really good guitars? anyone here have experience with it? I know some folks have guitars from them but I also saw some bad reviews about "rip-offs" shapes and things like that.



I've only ever seen good things about them. Though I might be wrong


----------



## alientodegato (Apr 30, 2013)

vinniemallet said:


> Are RAN really good guitars? anyone here have experience with it? I know some folks have guitars from them but I also saw some bad reviews about "rip-offs" shapes and things like that.



Sorry for the poor engrish 

The two Crusher that I have are the best that has passed through my hands and the band mate also has two and is very happy with them.

I don't miss the ESP, Mayo or Ibanez I had previously and sold them to buy more RAN


----------



## ihunda (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a crusher, very good guitar, good fretwork, everything feels high quality and dat neck joint!!!!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Really like the minimalistic look on these


----------



## Edika (Apr 30, 2013)

I much rather prefer the flat top than the carved top one! Very tempting will be contemplating one later this year!


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (Apr 30, 2013)

it lacks of a FF8 flat top


----------



## Chuck (Apr 30, 2013)

Dam gotta start saving now  

Absolutely love the look of these guitars


----------



## vinniemallet (Apr 30, 2013)

THanks for the feedback guys! The prices are really interesting!


----------



## chinnybob (Apr 30, 2013)

Already got my order in, cannot wait!



Draceius said:


> £911 + VAT for a semi custom 8 with a flamed top and bareknuckles (they're listed in the standard specs so I'm assuming no extra fee), this is fucking amazing, I'm putting a deposit down as soon as I can



I'm guessing you're in the UK. The price is inclusive of VAT. I'm no expert on tax law but I don't think you'll need to pay any import VAT since this is all happening within the EU area. It's a business selling to a private consumer so the price on the website is inclusive of Polish VAT.

Or I might be talking rubbish. Either way the amount I paid before was the amount on the website, plus a charge from my bank for making an international payment I think


----------



## Draceius (Apr 30, 2013)

chinnybob said:


> I'm guessing you're in the UK. The price is inclusive of VAT. I'm no expert on tax law but I don't think you'll need to pay any import VAT since this is all happening within the EU area. It's a business selling to a private consumer so the price on the website is inclusive of Polish VAT.
> 
> Or I might be talking rubbish. Either way the amount I paid before was the amount on the website, plus a charge from my bank for making an international payment I think



If this is the case then you just made my day even better.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 30, 2013)

The more I think about this the more I want one. You get a set of Bare Knuckles, Hipshot Bridge, Dunlop 6100 frets, Schaller Locking Tuners, TUSQ nut and some pretty cool wood combinations if you order in the first batch for just a little over &#8364;1000. Since its a small guitar shop you could get some added extras like inlays or no tone knob swell.

6 string, 25.5" 7 string or 27" 7 String? Hmmmm


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Apr 30, 2013)

YUMMY! I want one of those beauties


----------



## ihunda (Apr 30, 2013)

Draceius said:


> If this is the case then you just made my day even better.



That's right, NO TAXES!

I mean no extra taxes, VAT is already included.


----------



## chinnybob (Apr 30, 2013)

Also just FYI for anyone who is thinking of ordering one: the estimated build time is 4-6 months but the builds aren't scheduled to start until July. So they're expecting to have these shipping out to people around November/December.


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 30, 2013)

Some people are going to have a very nice Xmas this year!


----------



## Jackson12s (Apr 30, 2013)

Whats the attraction to flat tops over the arched? I'm indecisive


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (Apr 30, 2013)

the price !

and a different look


----------



## Jackson12s (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah the price is tempting but all my guitars are arched. I'm guessing it changes the way your hand sits? I guess I'll have to go play one


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 30, 2013)

Jackson12s said:


> Yeah the price is tempting but all my guitars are arched. I'm guessing it changes the way your hand sits? I guess I'll have to go play one



As long as there is a forearm contour it doesn't really effect the angle of your picking hand to much. I can jump from my archtop Schecters to my ibbys without noticing any difference. Now if the ibbys had no contour then I would have a lot of trouble going back and forth.


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (Apr 30, 2013)

Jackson12s said:


> Yeah the price is tempting but all my guitars are arched. I'm guessing it changes the way your hand sits? I guess I'll have to go play one


I got carved and flat top guitars, except from the look i can't see any difference while playing


I'm waiting for my FF8 so if i'm happy with it, i'll consider buying one


----------



## blanco (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm thinking of jumping on this as well, been waiting for Dariusz to start taking orders on them before i made up my mind of getting a flat top or arched. Got a few little up charges for my build and i'm liking the promo woods as well.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 30, 2013)

Pretty sure I'm jumping on this. Waiting to hear back now. We'll see.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Apr 30, 2013)

Thats a lot of guitar for a pretty awesome price.


----------



## stratjacket (May 1, 2013)

I just like the feel better of a flat top to an arch top. I've felt that way since the first time I played a USA Jackson SL2H. I don't think it changes my playing or mechanics or anything like that and I can't really pinpoint what it is exactly, but I feel more "into" the guitar without the arch. Strange maybe...

All my guitars are now flat tops, I didn't realize that until just now looking around. I've definitely gone through a bunch of arch tops in the past though.

Anyway, I love the look of Ran guitars and have come oh so close to getting some that's popped up on here from time to time. I bet they play awesome and this looks like a great deal.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 1, 2013)

These look incredible at that price point. I'm diggin em.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (May 1, 2013)

The flat tops are nice, but I'm a sucker for the carved. I filled in a quote form for a 6'er, 25.5", 2 piece boire body, bubinga fretboard, bkp aftermaths & hipshot and the quote is staggering!

Getting the money together now then I'm on dat shit!


----------



## Tordah (May 1, 2013)

Now then, a RAN...or a Blackat. Oh God this is going to be tough.


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (May 1, 2013)

Take both !


----------



## jahosy (May 1, 2013)

The price for the flat top is very enticing .. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## drmosh (May 1, 2013)

Wow, that's a really fantastic price for a RAN. They're top notch instruments


----------



## BeeG (May 1, 2013)

Of course I go to the "In-stock" guitars and every one of them says sold.....


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (May 1, 2013)

they're sold for months now, this page isn't really updated i think


----------



## blanco (May 1, 2013)

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> 2 piece boire body, bubinga fretboard



That's going to look sweet. I'm talking to him about a six string with either a swamp ash or burled top, mahogany back, birdseye maple fretboard and bare knuckle aftermath and nail bomb. I'm unsure on what i want i want for the neck i'm thinking a 5p mahogany/wenge.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 1, 2013)

Just put in the order for a 6 string.

Mahogany body, Walnut Top, 5 piece Mahogany/Wenge Neck and Ebony Fretboard
Alnico Black Hawks, no tone and Offset Dots in MOP

So for &#8364;1000 you get hi-end hardware/pickups, good quality wood, presumably a CNC made guitar with Ran's attention to detail. I can't think of any cons apart from them not putting the effort into the fretwork or sanding/finish. I really doubt they would drop the ball there though.

If these are as good as they sound they will really take off.


----------



## Curt (May 1, 2013)

Yes!

I have been waiting for this. As soon as I finish my car payments, I will be placing an order for a 6 string.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (May 1, 2013)

Ugh, shipping to The States...not cool. Doesn't end up being such a "bargain" guitar.


----------



## BeeG (May 1, 2013)

the_heretic_divine said:


> Ugh, shipping to The States...not cool. Doesn't end up being such a "bargain" guitar.




How much would it cost after all is said and done?


----------



## drmosh (May 1, 2013)

the_heretic_divine said:


> Ugh, shipping to The States...not cool. Doesn't end up being such a "bargain" guitar.



now you know how the non-US folk feel about all the awesome guitars you guys get for far cheaper than we do


----------



## Zhysick (May 1, 2013)

drmosh said:


> now you know how the non-US folk feel about all the awesome guitars you guys get for far cheaper than we do



That means Carvin.


Really looking for RAN guitars... 8 string... uhm...


----------



## StivO2005 (May 1, 2013)

Is this RAN only in my opinion a little bit "Blackmaschinish"?


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 1, 2013)

the_heretic_divine said:


> Ugh, shipping to The States...not cool. Doesn't end up being such a "bargain" guitar.



Did you factor out VAT?


----------



## the_heretic_divine (May 1, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Did you factor out VAT?


Yeah,I got a quote from Dariusz,shipping included. Honestly,not a BAD price,but I'm gonna have to think about it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 1, 2013)

Just sent my deposit They are going to start the first batch in July with a 4-6 month estimate. 



StivO2005 said:


> Is this RAN only in my opinion a little bit "Blackmaschinish"?



Its very Ibanezish aswell. The forearm contour is copied from a BM. The headstock is still Ran(or Caprarison/ESP), body is just a superstrat shape and the cutaway contours are reminiscent for an RGD I think. There is a reason though because all those approaches will give you a comfortable playing guitar with high access. 

I just sent my deposit. They are going to start the first batch in July with a 4-6 month estimate.


----------



## Might-is-Right (May 2, 2013)

Very interesting...right now it would be just under $1700 shipped to US for the 7 string model. Not bad at all.


----------



## mphsc (May 2, 2013)

While I like this idea alot, I was not impressed with the Crusher FF8 at all. The frets were sharp, there was a small gap in the neck pocket & the pick-ups really sucked. The neck was a bit fat compared to my KxK 8 but not that bad, just rounder than I expected. 

saying all of this; I really like the designs and Dariusz is super friendly & easy to work with. As far as instocks, he said today, don't expect any this year. They are backed up with custom orders, Yea Ran.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2013)

StivO2005 said:


> Is this RAN only in my opinion a little bit "Blackmaschinish"?



Not everything with a forearm contour is Blackmachine-ish 



mphsc said:


> While I like this idea alot, I was not impressed with the Crusher FF8 at all. The frets were sharp, there was a small gap in the neck pocket & the pick-ups really sucked. The neck was a bit fat compared to my KxK 8 but not that bad, just rounder than I expected.
> 
> saying all of this; I really like the designs and Dariusz is super friendly & easy to work with. As far as instocks, he said today, don't expect any this year. They are backed up with custom orders, Yea Ran.



When did you receive yours? Fairly recently?


----------



## Hollowway (May 2, 2013)

Might-is-Right said:


> Very interesting...right now it would be just under $1700 shipped to US for the 7 string model. Not bad at all.



Including customs?


----------



## Might-is-Right (May 4, 2013)

^ Not sure about customs and how that affects price. I've never ordered from outside the US, I didnt even know customs would apply. The shipping price he quoted me was 240 euro. At the time of his email he indicated shipped price would be $1685...there was no mention of customs. 

Anyone else get a quote that included customs? Any extra fees would definetely affect my decision here...


----------



## mphsc (May 4, 2013)

narad said:


> When did you receive yours? Fairly recently?



About a yr ago I think and it might have been his first fan.

He quoted me guitar plus case plus shipping. Then I paid $240 import tax to UPS. To anyone who cares.


----------



## rifft (May 4, 2013)

Quotes pretty much never include the customs charges. The guitar will most likely be shipped and held at your local customs office until you pay them or something along those lines. According to this site:
New Import Duty & Taxes Calculation | DutyCalculator
There's a 5% duty on the value of an electric guitar from Poland + a $25 merchandizing fee. It also states that
"In rare cases, state sales tax may be collected in addition to import duty & taxes
Please note that your shipping provider may add an additional handling fee"

So you can expect to probably pay ~1800ish for it (depending on the exchange rate you get, etc.)


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 5, 2013)

Might-is-Right said:


> Anyone else get a quote that included customs? Any extra fees would definetely affect my decision here...



Customs are nothing to do with the seller. They don't take the money its your country who does by taxing imports. Every country is different but if someone makes a "mistake" on the form and values the guitar lower than it really is you will have to pay a lot less or vary rarely none at all.


----------



## RuffeDK (May 5, 2013)

I need one of these


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 7, 2013)

i want a cool guitar


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 7, 2013)

Mahogany Body + Walnut Top
5 piece Mahogany/Wenge Neck
Ebony Fretboard
Bareknuckle Alnico Black Hawks









I've enquired about getting the pickup switch and volume knob switched around since its position is really awkward for me to switch to the neck pickup and back.


----------



## chinnybob (May 7, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Mahogany Body + Walnut Top
> 5 piece Mahogany/Wenge Neck
> Ebony Fretboard
> Bareknuckle Alnico Black Hawks
> ...



I can't help but think all the guitars coming out of this run are going to be somewhat similar!


----------



## rcsierra13 (May 8, 2013)

^ Looking forward to seeing these built, may just order one myself depending on the outcome.

Only thing that I am not 100% sold on is the headstock, wish there were other options


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 8, 2013)

^ I believe there are a few headstocks to choose from. The option is on the quote form at any rate.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (May 8, 2013)

chinnybob said:


> I can't help but think all the guitars coming out of this run are going to be somewhat similar!



They will if everyone keeps ordering the same spec as everyone else!


----------



## chinnybob (May 8, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> ^ I believe there are a few headstocks to choose from. The option is on the quote form at any rate.



They _are_ a custom shop so in theory they'll make you anything you like! That said, I don't know how much on the Crusher they'd allow you to change before going full custom. I definitely saw someone post a Crusher with a Cruiser headstock on here not so long ago...



AfterTheBurial8 said:


> They will if everyone keeps ordering the same spec as everyone else!



And what a spec it is!


----------



## primitiverebelworld (May 8, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Mahogany Body + Walnut Top
> 5 piece Mahogany/Wenge Neck
> Ebony Fretboard
> Bareknuckle Alnico Black Hawks
> ...



Horus HGS walnut comes to mind


----------



## blanco (May 14, 2013)

I'm going for something different. My photoshop skills aren't pro. Was playing with the truss rod cover being mahogany on the birdseye maple fret board version. Unsure on the pickups right now might go for BKP Holy Diver in the bridge and Emerald in the neck. Tempted by a nailbomb and an aftermath though. 

EDIT: put pictures of the necks i'd go for with each as well.

Swamp ash and Rosewood fret board









OR with birdseye maple fret board










This is one Dariusz has done before.


----------



## flaaron (May 14, 2013)

I love the look of RANs. My buddie got one and just raves about it. Took him about a year to get it, though


----------



## EricSVT18 (May 14, 2013)

Wow I want one so bad. So for this to be shipped to the US I'm probably looking at a minimum of $1500 right??


----------



## GlxyDs (May 14, 2013)

My jesus I want one.


----------



## blanco (May 14, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> Wow I want one so bad. So for this to be shipped to the US I'm probably looking at a minimum of $1500 right??



Your better off emailing them or doing a quick search on their website to get an accurate quote for shipping and you'll have to remember that customs charges will be put on it as well. Their pretty quick at replying.

They have shipping details on this page.

Ran Guitars terms


----------



## Maggai (May 14, 2013)

So many cool guitars to get, so little money to spare


----------



## Austin175 (May 14, 2013)

Wow I think i just found my next guitar instead of the Dean RC7, now just have to find out how much to get one shipped to the states when i get off work.


----------



## chris9 (May 15, 2013)

Just ordered a seven string gone for a flame maple body, 5 piece neck with flame maple board.
Or and bare knuckle cold sweats


----------



## Walterson (May 16, 2013)

If only those headstocks would not look like the cap of a dwarf.....


----------



## narad (May 16, 2013)

Walterson said:


> If only those headstocks would not look like the cap of a dwarf.....



Yup. Would be a better fit on a BC Rich. When they first posted the in-progress shots I immediately shot RAN an email to ask if I could put a deposit down with one condition: change it to a conservative inline headstock. No dice.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 18, 2013)

Few pics RAN posted on facebook a while ago:












> All bodies for first Crusher FT batch are almost ready.


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 19, 2013)

I actually love Ran guitars. Only had the chance to try one out, but they offer a ton of quality and the crusher model's popularity is not unwarranted.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 10, 2013)

> The first flat-top Crusher guitars are in the assembly area now. It is good time to share with you some info about the next FT batch that will be coming up. This time a five free top woods are prepared for these projects. More details of this offer will be announced soon!








I can't wait to see how these turn out!


----------



## chris9 (Dec 10, 2013)

my pink flame maple top with maple fretboard should be done around march 
its going to look killer!!!! can,t wait


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 10, 2013)

For a while is was gassing for a pat o brain ran V and now im gassing again for a ran


----------



## jfrey (Dec 10, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I can't wait to see how these turn out!



so it's the first batch or the 2nd?
i placed deposit on oct so i was wondering


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 10, 2013)

pf78 said:


> so it's the first batch or the 2nd?
> i placed deposit on oct so i was wondering



I'm not actually sure. I think they might be the second batch top options since there there are two Swamp Ash and ?Wenge? topped Crushers which weren't on the first run option list.


----------



## powerofze (Dec 10, 2013)

Wonder how the shipping/duties/tax will be on these to Canada


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 11, 2013)

powerofze said:


> Wonder how the shipping/duties/tax will be on these to Canada



It's $260 to ship with insurance. Tax is another issue, but Ran make one of a kind guitars so it's worth it especially if you're on a budget


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 11, 2013)

I wonder, besides the ebony, what top wood types are those?


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 11, 2013)

narad said:


> Yup. Would be a better fit on a BC Rich. When they first posted the in-progress shots I immediately shot RAN an email to ask if I could put a deposit down with one condition: change it to a conservative inline headstock. No dice.



I actually like the headstock a lot, peoples opinions really differ. Usually, I am very picky with headstock shapes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 11, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> I wonder, besides the ebony, what top wood types are those?



I'm nearly certain that ebony looking one is wenge. They use it on a lot of their builds. I'm guessing the others are Boire rosewood or Ovankol and the yellow/white one is obviously swamp ash.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 11, 2013)

Yea you might be right actually, they do use a lot of Wenge in their builds in general, super psyched to see what the final products look like.


----------



## NorwegianSixStringUser (Dec 13, 2013)

StivO2005 said:


> Is this RAN only in my opinion a little bit "Blackmaschinish"?



I think so too, but blackmachines are awesome! 

I honestly think that the flat top looks better than the original...


----------



## nikolix (Dec 13, 2013)

pf78 said:


> so it's the first batch or the 2nd?
> i placed deposit on oct so i was wondering


 
Note that the neck is bolted of far behind the neck pickup. This neck pocket must be really nice


----------



## Eviga (Dec 13, 2013)

People who call every superstrat with a natural flat top and forearm contour
blackmachine-esque are so annoying.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 13, 2013)

How is he selling these guitars for so little money? Some of these seem like it would cost more than the selling price in materials and parts alone.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 13, 2013)

will_shred said:


> How is he selling these guitars for so little money? Some of these seem like it would cost more than the selling price in materials and parts alone.



But he makes it up in volume! =)

Seriously, there are a couple of possibilities there. He may be able to get hardware in bulk, and lower the per-unit cost. He might have a really good source for wood. Or he might just be selling the initial batches slightly below cost to build rep, and then letting them inflate to match demand. Hard to say without more info.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 13, 2013)

RAN has had excellent wood selection since they first started, I spoke with Steffen K. from Obscura and asked him a couple of questions and he spoke very highly of their wood choices and craftsmanship. 

Chances are that over the years, Dariusz has made some good connections with people who could give him the wood cheaper. Plus, the crusher series is not that detailed, like the binding you would find on a Regius for example, is not on the Crusher. It's pretty much a Setius, at least thats my opinion from having played both of them. 

I am very curious to see how the FT crushers look, they haven't posted any finished products, but I would definitely be getting one if they look good on their facebook page.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 13, 2013)

will_shred said:


> How is he selling these guitars for so little money? Some of these seem like it would cost more than the selling price in materials and parts alone.



No idea but they are very appealing to people on a budget or looking for a live guitar. Top quality parts and hardware with a short waiting time. The price is also to compete with a few other EU builders offering guitars like this.


----------



## chinnybob (Dec 13, 2013)

Got an email this evening.... here is mine!






Unfortunately I'm visiting my parents over Christmas so I'll have to wait until the new year to get my hands on it! Review to follow in a couple of weeks I suppose.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 13, 2013)

chinnybob said:


> Got an email this evening.... here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 13, 2013)

^Nice!!!! The pickups for mine for delayed


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 13, 2013)

Dude post a NGD!!


----------



## Eviga (Dec 14, 2013)

chinnybob said:


> Got an email this evening.... here is mine!



Holy crap! Gorgeous guitar.
Can't wait to see mine with swamp ash top


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 16, 2013)

Eviga said:


> Holy crap! Gorgeous guitar.
> Can't wait to see mine with swamp ash top



Nice! What other specs did you go for?


----------



## Eviga (Dec 17, 2013)

Just the basic spec of the Crusher model
mahogany body, ebony fretboard, bkp aftermath
and also a 6 string


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 18, 2013)

Love to see someone go wild with one of these and spec it out......gorgeous!


----------



## alientodegato (Dec 19, 2013)

Churchie777 said:


> Love to see someone go wild with one of these and spec it out......gorgeous!



I'm awaiting this one... 





The specs are very standard (mahogany, emg, flamed maple...) but the finish is based on a small cake called "Pastelito de la Pantera Rosa".


----------



## Eviga (Dec 19, 2013)

xD wow...


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 19, 2013)

thats the crazyness i was looking for lol


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea that looks sick.


----------



## chris9 (Dec 19, 2013)

alientodegato said:


> I'm awaiting this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome choice
i am waiting for this 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tions/243553-ran-custom-mock-up-pic-pink.html


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 20, 2013)

Soon&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 21, 2013)

Has anyone ordered a flat top with top wood that does not match the body wood?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 6, 2014)

RAN put up some photos on their Facebook of a batch of 27" Crusher FTs but they are all spoken for. I love the use of Wenge and Bubinga fretboards instead of more normal choices.






Pictures and specs can be found here:
Ran Guitars - In stock


----------



## Dudley (Mar 6, 2014)

I e-mailed them yesterday about buying one but by the time Dariusz got back to my e-mail they'd all been reserved. Even he seemed surprised at how quickly they all went, haha. Some gorgeous tops and necks in that batch.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 6, 2014)

If they weren't 27" I would have tried to grab 2 or 6. Depending how I like my 6 string I might order a 26" 7 with similar specs for Bb tuning.

My pickups finally arrived so my guitar is shipping out, I hope these EMGs were worth the wait.


----------



## SevenStringJones (Mar 6, 2014)

So much sexiness in this thread. 






And now we wait....


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 6, 2014)

^Nice!!!! Did you supply your own Koa? What are the rest of the specs?


----------



## SevenStringJones (Mar 6, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Nice!!!! Did you supply your own Koa? What are the rest of the specs?



Pretty standard aside from the Koa. Did not supply my own, hope Dariusz has something good for me.

27" scale
Luminlay side dots
Ebony board
BKP Juggernauts 
Flamed Koa top
Mahogany body
Maple/mahogany neck
2 x Volume, 3-way toggle


I am contemplating upgrading the neck profile to the Strandberg Endurneck. As soon as I finish my own build with the trapezoidal neck shape I'll make a decision on that.

I'm also looking to buy a 6/7 string Crusher in the meantime, incase you know anybody looking to move one.


----------



## ost_rs (Mar 18, 2014)

Cool player! Very nice Ran


----------



## FrashyFroo (Mar 18, 2014)

I sent them a message, asking for a quote. They didn't respond


----------



## Mike (Mar 18, 2014)

did you use the form on their website?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 18, 2014)

My Crusher FT 6 arrived. Its sounds and plays great. I'll have a metal demo and review up soon. 



FrashyFroo said:


> I sent them a message, asking for a quote. They didn't respond



Try again. They are quite busy and get a lot of emails every day.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 18, 2014)

It's also entirely possible that your email triggered their spam filter, these things aren't perfect.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 18, 2014)

He's revised my quote 3 times, lol. All natural fanned flat 8 here...


----------

